# Trying to get a 2560x1440 monitor working...

## manywele

I bought one of those Korean 2560x1440 monitors, a Crossover 27Q. Figured it's an lcd monitor and should just work. I can't get it to display anything more than 640x480. The monitor has a single dual-link DVI-D input.

video card: EVGA GTX 470 which has two single link DVI-D out and HDMI 1.4. I have the monitor plugged in via HDMI to dual-link DVI.

kernel: gentoo-sources-3.2.9

Tried using nvidia-drivers. The display showed up in nvidia-settings but the largest resolution it showed available was 640x480. Tried setting it higher in xorg.conf but it always defaulted to 640x480. Seems that the closed drivers just do not support these monitors in any way that I can find.

Tried using nouveau drivers but they don't seem to like the display. During boot it would show grub etc. up to the point where it starts configuring udev events. At that point the monitor output updates and display goes back to an earlier part of the kernel boot process (before init had started) and freezes. If I plug in a normal monitor to one of the DVI outputs everything shows up normally there and the nouveau drivers work fine.

I've been messing around with this for a few hours and I'm out of ideas and realize I don't know a whole lot about digital display technology and all its connector jargon.

I think HDMI can't do 2560x1440 at 60 Hz but I can't tell and search results are just confusing me more. If so, can I connect the two single-link DVI out through a Y-cable to the double-link in and get the full resolution that way? That doesn't seem like it should work.

Any idea why the nouveau drivers aren't playing nicely with the monitor or what I can try to fix it?

```

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.2.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.9-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jul 2012 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/init.d /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en sw ru jp de es fa fr it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 canvas cdda cddb cdparanoia chroot cjk cli cracklib css cups curl cxx dbus dirac dri dts dvd dvdr editor enca escreen exif expat extras ffmpeg fftw flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran freetype fuse gd gdbm gimp glib glut gmedia gnutls gsl gsm gtk gtk2 guile iconv idn ignore-glep31 imagemagick imap imlib java joystick jpeg lcms libcaca live maildir maps matroska matrox mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mp4live mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql nas ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nvidia objc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd python qt4 readline ruby samba scanner sdl session shorten slang sox sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream stroke svg taglib tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype unicode usb videos vim-with-x vorbis wma wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xulrunner xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2 canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="kbd keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en sw ru jp de es fa fr it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nvidia vesa fbdev nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## epsilon72

Your video card should have dual link dvi connectors.  You'll need to connect one of those connectors with a dual link dvi cable to the dvi connector on your monitor...then you should get the resolution that you need.  Don't worry about the connectors; they are most likely dual link already.  You just have to make sure you have a dual link cable.  Don't use hdmi.

dual link vs. single link

----------

## manywele

Proving once again that I am a complete idiot. It was indeed the cable. The idiot part is that I did look and I know the difference between them. Maybe it's time for glasses...

Thanks much!

----------

